# Smells like mink?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Today when I was walking next to a fence row I smelled something that smelled like a mink. I continued on to check my bait stations in preparation of k9 trapping again. On the way back I had forgot about the smell but when I got to the area I smelled it again. There was a brush pile and some tall weeds there but I didn't see anything else. This spot was 600 yards from a small ditch but no other water around.

Would a mink spray like a skunk and leave the smell in the area?

Would a mink travel that far from any water expecially when all of the streams are so full of water?


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

there crap smells like .............. mink


tm :bouncy:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yeah they will travel they are just as much a land animal as they are water if not more.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fur-minator said:


> Today when I was walking next to a fence row I smelled something that smelled like a mink. I continued on to check my bait stations in preparation of k9 trapping again. On the way back I had forgot about the smell but when I got to the area I smelled it again. There was a brush pile and some tall weeds there but I didn't see anything else. This spot was 600 yards from a small ditch but no other water around.
> 
> Would a mink spray like a skunk and leave the smell in the area?
> 
> Would a mink travel that far from any water especially when all of the streams are so full of water?


Could have been a weasel as well though they smell similar yet different. 

I don't think weasels or mink "spray" so to speak but they'll certainly release their anal glands when excited or stressed especially males. With the smell around that brushpile, the mink probably made a larger catch such as a rabbit whereupon it probably was a larger male. 

Love the mink smell, kind of makes me get a little puffy!:lol::lol: When skinning mink while doing the mink study for MSU I'd purposely cut an anal gland for the young scientists or students that were working with me that particular morning. Interesting and varied reactions!:yikes::yikes:

Yes, mink will travel even further as proven by scientific studies. In addition, those studies noted that males will travel considerably further then females. Shortly, as mating season gets rocking & rolling, you'll see mink tracks anywhere and everywhere it seems like.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Would a bait box with a 110 be a good way to trap a mink on dry land without a k9 getting into it?


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

What's wrong, those fox aren't keeping you busy enough!!!:lol:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fur-minator said:


> Would a bait box with a 110 be a good way to trap a mink on dry land without a k9 getting into it?


Give it a whirl and find out, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain from the experience! Regardless of what you choose to do, I'd suggest taking a close look at that waterway you mentioned and see if you can't find better mink trapping opportunities available to you there.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Hunter54 said:


> What's wrong, those fox aren't keeping you busy enough!!!:lol:


H-54,

After the snow melt I had to pull my k9 sets. There was 4 inches of mud and my feet weighed 20 lbs. As soon as the ground freezes or we get some snow I will start looking for those pesky foxes.

Seldom,

I will check out that waterway also when the ground freezes or dries a little.
Thanks.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I hear ya! I have the same problem. The fields are a muddy mess. Hard to get to the sets on the four wheeler. I am looking forward to freeze up this week!!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Fur-minator said:


> Would a bait box with a 110 be a good way to trap a mink on dry land without a k9 getting into it?




I have used a box with a 110 with a hunk of rat meat at the back and it works great. I drilled a hole in the box and ran my stake thru it to hold the trap and box down.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Love the mink smell, kind of makes me get a little puffy!


 
What the he77 does that mean?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :tdo12:
tb


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

tbbassdaddy said:


> What the he77 does that mean?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :tdo12:
> tb


LMAO!:lol::lol:
It may be a generation thing or an experience thing! Not sure! LOL:lol::lol:


----------

